# Help Id Fish Please



## mitchb

Hello,

I have been lurking for a bit trying to take all the info in and read about the different types of fish and was hoping someone could help me id my new fish. I got him from a war veteran who didn't really know what was going on,and I am still actually unsure of how he got the fish.

The plants are awful but this is a temp house for him while I work on getting his 90 gallon cycled properly.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Smoke

Looks like a Rhom to me... have any better pics that show a clear side shot? Are the eyes red?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

that right there my friend is a Serrasalmus Maculatus


----------



## banshee42096

gold piranha need better pictures though.yea didnt notice the red eye so now im leaning towards rhom.


----------



## mitchb

Sorry, right now now better shots because of how the tank is set up in the room, just tried to get all the parts of his body in one shot or another.

Yes his eyes are red, but the oddest thing is that I can't see any teeth at all. From reading it says they do fall out but usually come back in within a couple weeks. I have had him now for about a month and a half with not a single tooth in site, but somehow he eats silver sides once in a while.

That being said I have been comparing him online and didn't feel 100% in was a rhom, which is why this post is up, and in comparing the pictures of the Serrasalmus Maculatus it looks a lot more like the fish I have. Now that I know what to look at , http://www.opefe.com/images/Macul_CarvalhoLN.jpg , I think that is leaning more like a Maculatus, especially with the apparent lack of teeth.

I will try to get more pictures up as I am no expert.


----------



## Sylar_92

mitchb said:


> Sorry, right now now better shots because of how the tank is set up in the room, just tried to get all the parts of his body in one shot or another.
> 
> Yes his eyes are red, but the oddest thing is that I can't see any teeth at all. From reading it says they do fall out but usually come back in within a couple weeks. I have had him now for about a month and a half with not a single tooth in site, but somehow he eats silver sides once in a while.
> 
> That being said I have been comparing him online and didn't feel 100% in was a rhom, which is why this post is up, and in comparing the pictures of the Serrasalmus Maculatus it looks a lot more like the fish I have. Now that I know what to look at , http://www.opefe.com..._CarvalhoLN.jpg , I think that is leaning more like a Maculatus, especially with the apparent lack of teeth.
> 
> I will try to get more pictures up as I am no expert.


Yeah thats a nice Mac you got, and his eyes look really deep red from what I can tell. As for the teeth problem, shouldnt worry about it normally grows back within a few months. My adult red had the same problem after trying to knaw on driftwood, it looked like all his teeth were gone but when I stuck my finger in its mouth to check the baby teeth were already growing back. Got a cut on the pad of my index finger without knowing, things teeth are friggin sharp as hell I only found out I got cut once I saw the blood. Good luck with the mac


----------



## Ja'eh

At this point I'd say either rhom, mac, or even a brandtii (if the eyes weren't red) based purely on these pics but probably will turn out to be a rhom. In other words you need to post pics that are more clearer and with more light and also try to get a good flank shot too.


----------



## Smoke

Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


----------



## mitchb

I will try to get some better pictures tonight and see if it can help out to figure out what it is.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sylar_92

Smoke said:


> Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


Really? Briaan's macs do, atleast the bigger ones any way.


----------



## Smoke

Sylar_92 said:


> Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


Really? Briaan's macs do, atleast the bigger ones any way.
[/quote]

pics?

Here's what my Mac looked like (keep in mind, it will get amber to orange as they get older - but not blood red like a Rhom's):


----------



## Sylar_92

Smoke said:


> Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


Really? Briaan's macs do, atleast the bigger ones any way.
[/quote]

pics?

Here's what my Mac looked like (keep in mind, it will get amber to orange as they get older - but not blood red like a Rhom's):

[/quote]

Wow nice mac, I dont have pics i only went for a visit to check them out and Iam positive that the eyes on his are more red than amber but at the same time not as red as a rhoms. The red eyes on briaans macs are red like a young red tomato before its ripe. the red on the eye doesnt cover the whole eye though just the front and back corner


----------



## Ja'eh

Are you sure that Briaan's mac is not a spilo?


----------



## Sylar_92

Ja said:


> Are you sure that Briaan's mac is not a spilo?


werent macs called spilos before they were actually found out to be a different speices? Also not sure I'll ask Briaan for pics I'll post them soon.


----------



## mitchb

Here are some, hopefully, better pictures.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Rhom


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Smoke said:


> Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


Here's mine, it's a horrible pic,but it shows the eye color well...


----------



## Smoke

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Macs don't have red eyes like Rhoms... Most of them their eyes remain a yellowish color, and some, when much older, start turning a bit amber/orange... but not red like a Rhom's. We need better pics.


Here's mine, it's a horrible pic,but it shows the eye color well...

View attachment 200615

[/quote]

Very cool! My Mac which I don't have anymore (a friend has it), started turning color as well. But certainly not like a Rhom's. More like a Spilo.


----------



## Smoke

Also, I've noticed that the Spilos (Gold/Ruby Red) have a band (or stripe) through their eyes/pupils vs. a rounded pupil with a rounded red iris as in the Rhoms.


----------



## mitchb

So most likely a rhom?

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Ja'eh

With those new pics I'll definitely say rhom. It looks like you may have yourself a nice diamond variant.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

still looks like a mac to men


----------



## Guest

Rhom for sure


----------



## balluupnetme

Looks like a black diamond rhom, nice fish


----------



## mitchb

I will take the rhom as final answer. I was starting to worry with my initial doubt in what he was and then when the other class or fish was brought in I started to read about the macs.

Looking forward to moving this guy to his 90 gallon as soon as the tank is in and the cycle is finished.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Im sure he will love the 90g


----------



## dsl001

mitchb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for a bit trying to take all the info in and read about the different types of fish and was hoping someone could help me id my new fish. I got him from a war veteran who didn't really know what was going on,and I am still actually unsure of how he got the fish.
> 
> The plants are awful but this is a temp house for him while I work on getting his 90 gallon cycled properly.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Looks like a Serrasalmus Maculatus. Some Gold Mac do have red eyes, as I have one ...


----------



## Spilo26

Judging from the fins I'd say its a rhom.


----------

